
Companies are on the hook if their hiring algorithms are biased - 98codes
https://qz.com/1427621/companies-are-on-the-hook-if-their-hiring-algorithms-are-biased/
======
euvitudo
Seems that such algorithms would be better used finding biases in hiring. The
implications are interesting from various perspectives.

